# Italia - Danimarca 3-1



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Qualificazione ai Mondiali 2014


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Italia, dopo Giovinco anche Buffon in dubbio

Il capitano azzurro non si è allenato: «affaticamento ai flessori, non c'è nessuna lesione, proviamo a recuperarlo», il commento del medico Castellacci. Balotelli in gruppo, differenziato per Giovinco

FIRENZE - "Non c'è alcun allarme per Buffon, ha un affaticamento all'adduttore sinistro e come per tutti i problemi muscolari va tenuto sotto controllo: questo non vuol dire che non ci siano il tentativo e la possibilità di un suo recupero per la sfida di martedì con la Danimarca". È quanto ha dichiarato il professor Enrico Castellacci parlando delle condizioni del capitano azzurro, che stamani non è sceso in campo per allenarsi: per lui solo terapie medico-fisioterapiche. "Non si tratta di una cosa seria - ha proseguito il responsabile sanitario della Nazionale - per questo non ne ho parlato ieri, quando ho fatto il punto su Balotelli e Giovinco. Vediamo come procederà Gigi in questi giorni, poi verrà presa una decisione con Prandelli. Però, ripeto, non c'è alcun allarmismo, anche perchè non ci sono lesioni". Tanto che, fa capire Castellacci, Buffon non dovrebbe rischiare in vista della partitissima di sabato prossimo tra Juventus e Napoli: "Se stiamo tentando il recupero per martedì, significa che per Juve-Napoli le chance di recupero sono ancora maggiori". Lo stesso portiere, in tuta, dirigendosi verso la palestra, a chi gli chiedeva come stava, ha risposto: "Bene, vediamo... godo di ottima salute".

BALOTELLI IN GRUPPO, DIFFERENZIATO PER GIOVINCO - Sia Mario Balotelli che Sebastian Giovinco potrebbero recuperare per la partita di qualificazione ai Mondiali di martedì contro la Danimarca. È quanto fa sapere il responsabile sanitario della Nazionale, Enrico Castellacci che oltre alle condizioni di Buffon ha fatto il punto della situazione anche sugli altri due infortunati azzurri: "Balotelli ha risposto bene ai test di ieri e oggi si è aggregato al gruppo, mentre Giovinco, alle prese con un trauma contusivo alla caviglia sinistra, lavorerà anche oggi in modo differenziato: pure per lui ci sono il tentativo e la possibilità che possa recuperare per martedì".

Cds


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Brandelli e' proprio un gobbo, fa riposare buffon giovinco guarda caso prima di juve-napoli.


----------



## Heisenberg (14 Ottobre 2012)

Forza danimarca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Ottobre 2012)

ovviamente tifo italia ,anche se non nascondo che certe convocazioni mi lasciano perplessa, per esempio perchè abate e non de sciglio? giaccherini a cosa serve? e la convocazione piu ridicola, giovinco perchè titolare? li davanti con lui abbiamo fatto 0,


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Dai Eriksen,buttala dentro.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2012)

Il vero problema di Prandelli è che non riesce a trovare un modulo, un modo di giocare che valorizzi Marchisio: al di là del solito impegno e di qualche colpo, è l'ombra della meraviglia che si vede in bianconero.

Spero martedì di vedere ElSha titolare, con l'Armenia è stato fondamentale il suo ingresso in campo. E mi auguro di vedere almeno una mezz'ora anche Verratti


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Buffon probabile che salta...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Beh questo è sicuramente un test più interessante di quello contro l'Armenia.

Almeno è alle 20.45, così potrò guardarla per intero!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2012)

Tutti i gobbi importanti sono guarda caso in forse mmh


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non basterà l’aria di casa a Stephan El Shaarawy per prendersi una maglia da titolare nel match di domani tra Italia e Danimarca. Il Faraone rossonero, che ha ben fatto nello spezzone di partita concessogli da Prandelli contro l’Armenia, dovrebbe sedersi in panchina a San Siro ma non è da escludere un suo utilizzo a gara in corso.

tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non basterà l’aria di casa a Stephan El Shaarawy per prendersi una maglia da titolare nel match di domani tra Italia e Danimarca. Il Faraone rossonero, che ha ben fatto nello spezzone di partita concessogli da Prandelli contro l’Armenia, dovrebbe sedersi in panchina a San Siro ma non è da escludere un suo utilizzo a gara in corso.
> 
> tuttomercatoweb



Certo è che se fa giocare nuovamente Giovinco è da arresto immediato Brandello!


----------



## DannySa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo è che se fa giocare nuovamente Giovinco è da arresto immediato Brandello!



Osvaldo Balotelli, direi che non c'è nulla da dire su questo, però nel secondo tempo spero che almeno 30 minuti glieli faccia fare.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Potrebbe esserci una maglia da titolare per Ignazio Abate contro la Danimarca nel match di martedì sera di San Siro. Il terzino del Milan, secondo alcune indiscrezioni che arrivano da Coverciano, dovrebbe prendere il posto di Christian Maggio che ha giocato contro l’Armenia. Sulla fascia sinistra invece spazio a Balzaretti al posto di Criscito.


tuttomercatoweb


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Ottobre 2012)

partita difficile perchè c'è il top player della giuve bender  a parte gli scherzi, la coppia osvaldo -balotelli mi va pure bene ma basta giovinco, ma tanto non giocherà li tiene a riposo perchè poi c'è il napoli u.u


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Italia-Danimarca, Buffon non ce la fa: gioca De Sanctis - Repubblica.it


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Bello vuoto lo stadio oh


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Comincia


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

quanto godo... stadio deserto


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ci saranno si e no 20 mila persone..forse nemmeno contando che il secondo verde è vuoto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sa che perdono


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

squadra ridicola...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

pirlo è qualcosa di indecente


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

Un cross giusto di abate


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ignazio


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Abate sa crossare solo in nazionale?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Abate sa crossare solo in nazionale?



Infatti me lo chiedevo pure io.
I rubentini comunque sono scarsissimi, corrono poco si stanno rispiarmiano per il nabbule


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Pirlo si sta trattenendo per sabato


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

pirlo ha sbagliato tutto... scommetto domenica correrà come un folle


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ma che fanno i tuoi compari?!?! Si mangiano i peggio gol


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiellini non sa fare il fuorigioco  e sul corner si era perso l'uomo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

GOL CIONDOLIVO!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Che azione pero mamma mia che azione


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

Scommetto tutto quello che ho che con la Lazio Dormolivo farà ridere i cetrioli.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Invece di segnare con la maglia del Milan...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2012)

gol di monto  , speriamo che si sblocchi pure con il milan, nelle ultime uscite non lo visto maluccio speriamo bene


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

bravo riccardo, adesso vedi di farli pure nel milan però.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ovvio guarda, ovvio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Montolivo aveva segnato anche nel derby in verità.... se Max lo fa giocare più avanti segna secondo me


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

il go l'aveva fatto e pure bello


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

I gobbi giocano male in nazionale e sembrano dei dopati nel club

I nostri sembrano affamati in nazionale scarsi nel club

Mah


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Dossena:"Siamo in vantaggio meritatamente. Abbiamo fatto la partita fino ad ora"

E per fortuna che sta gente ha giocato pure a pallone


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

montolivo deve giocare al posto di boateng,


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

De roten!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2012)

grande danielino e sono due


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] i tuoi soci sono scarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

sto pirlo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

tutto nasce dal corner procurato da ciondolivo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Forza miei ubriaconi possiamo recuperare il 2-0


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

intanto klose doppietta alla svezia. 

sabato saranno catzi acidi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Raga guardate Rommendhal sembra lo sceriffo di the walking dead


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

Daje!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Si vince qui si recupera forza miei ubriaconiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

dove ****o era Pirlo, guardava per aria  
sto arbitro De Santis in porta fa pena


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sto Brandelli è molto fortunato


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sto Osvaldo è un demente


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

bosvaldo


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

ROTFL Johnny Depp.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2012)

si va beh osvaldo mo ci compromette i tre punti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahaha avanti miei ubriaconi avanti


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

I telecronisti che si inventano di tutto sono ridicoli


----------



## Hammer (16 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dossena:"Siamo in vantaggio meritatamente. Abbiamo fatto la partita fino ad ora"
> 
> E per fortuna che sta gente ha giocato pure a pallone



Il contratto di Dossena andrebbe dato in pasto ai cani


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

sta nazionale è piena di dementi


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Balotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Pirlo pallone d'oro


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque devo ammeterlo pirlo gioca al 50% è risulta decisivo ovunque pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2012)

Che palle,ci mancava solo l'assist di Pirla.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

ma questo Bender?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che palle,ci mancava solo l'assist di Pirla.



Pirlo, piaccia o meno è ancora un grande calciatore.


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbe' col senno di poi e' facile parlare, pero' al milan non ci faceva piu' niente, non aveva stimoli, aveva dato tutto. In questo caso , non me la senti di dare la colpa ad allegri


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

altra bella giocata del Tonto


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

st'arbitro è no schifo


----------



## pennyhill (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque devo ammeterlo pirlo gioca al 50% è risulta decisivo ovunque pazzesco



Si chiamano fuoriclasse.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbe' col senno di poi e' facile parlare, pero' al milan non ci faceva piu' niente, non aveva stimoli, aveva dato tutto. In questo caso , non me la senti di dare la colpa ad allegri



Nessuna colpa ad Allegri ma non si può negare che Pirlo stia facendo bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Balotelli comunque potra essere un fuori di testa fuori, ma in campo ha un intelligenza tattica incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbe' col senno di poi e' facile parlare, pero' al milan non ci faceva piu' niente, non aveva stimoli, aveva dato tutto. In questo caso , non me la senti di dare la colpa ad allegri



che poi non c'entra nemmeno allegri, solo che il Milan con gli over 30 aveva intrapreso una politica di rinnovo anno per anno, pirlo invece voleva altri 3 anni, a 3 milioni


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

M vabbe, tanto non e' piu' giovane, comunque dormolivo il fenomeno solo in nazionale..


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Ottobre 2012)

Abate è diventato un giocatore inutile..


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo facendo una gran bella partita! Peccato per Gentile, non si può sentire


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

Che scarso abate, non sa fare niente ...appena stoppa palla (se la stoppa) la passa subito indietro....


----------



## Frikez (16 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> M vabbe, tanto non e' piu' giovane, comunque dormolivo il fenomeno solo in nazionale..



Anche con noi sta facendo bene, sei tu che sei un po' fissato con lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Bella partita catenaccio contro la danimarca in casa propria ahahaahah


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sto telecronista non si puo' sentire...gia' e' noiosa, ti fa addormentare.


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Ottobre 2012)

I giocatori del Milan giocano meglio in nazionale e in Under (tranne Abate che è diventato proprio una pippa) perchè c'è un allenatore che li fa giocare nelle posizioni in cui si trovano meglio. Allegri li fa giocare come va lui e chi se ne sbatte del resto..


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sto giaccherini è scarsissimo perche gioca?


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto giaccherini è scarsissimo perche gioca?



Questo se lo chiede mezza italia credo..


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Credo che questa sia una delle partite piu noiose che mi ricordo. Cioe il bel giuoco brandelliano ahahaha


----------



## BB7 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Spagna - Francia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2012)

bravi ragazzi...bella prova


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Raga avete visto il suicidio della Docceland contro Ibrino e soci.Dal 4-0 al 4-4!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga avete visto il suicidio della Docceland contro Ibrino e soci.Dal 4-0 al 4-4!



Incredibile ahahahahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Ottobre 2012)

bella italia stasera, molto bene montolivo, scandaloso abate...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile ahahahahahahaha



Tifo'o ma sti tuoi compari sono proprie delle scamorze,da Bender in poi!


----------



## DannySa (16 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga avete visto il suicidio della Docceland contro Ibrino e soci.Dal 4-0 al 4-4!



E' quasi difficile da credere, comunque ottimo Montolivo, Balotelli da solo ha chiuso la partita e ha giocato da vero fuoriclasse nel secondo tempo, ha fatto reparto da solo per 40 minuti, Osvaldo patetico.
Montolivo dietro le punte è 20 volte il giocatore che è Boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' quasi difficile da credere, comunque ottimo Montolivo, Balotelli da solo ha chiuso la partita e ha giocato da vero fuoriclasse nel secondo tempo, ha fatto reparto da solo per 40 minuti, Osvaldo patetico.
> Montolivo dietro le punte è 20 volte il giocatore che è Boateng.



Credo che Allegri entro un paio di mesi possa capire dove far giocare Montolivo.Abbiate fiducia,il ragazzo(Allegri) è un po' rallentato!


----------



## tamba84 (17 Ottobre 2012)

gran bella italia ieri!


----------

